# Found Banded Young Pigeon In Toronto



## DOROTA

I found beautiful, young pigeon last Thursday in front of my building in East York. It was standing at the main door and not moving. Two stray cats were staring at him so I took it home to save his life. The pigeon has a band reading: 1177 TFRC 02. I called Toronto Wildlife Centre and they told me that any pigeon with a band is a domestic bird and they were even able to give me the owner's phone number. I called the owner several times, left 2 messages but he is not responding. It looks like he doesn't care about his bird. The problem is that I cannot keep it because I live in the apartment building and I don't have a backyard. I also have a cat. I don't know if this pigeon can fly because when I put an open cage on a balcony he was inspecting the balcony by foot and when he had enough sat at the door waiting for me to take it back indoor. I would appreciate any suggestions or help in this matter from your group. Thanks!
Dorota


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Dorota and thank you so much for helping this pigeon. I'm sorry you aren't getting any response from the owner. You might try calling the Secretary of the Canadian Racing Pigeon Union and see if she can refer you to another fancier in your area who can take the bird and give it a good home. The Secretary of the CRPU is Dorothy Deveau and can be reached at (519) 652-5704.

Please keep the bird inside where it is safe until we can get something worked out.

Please keep us posted, and if nothing gets worked out with the CRPU, please let us know. Perhaps one of our members in the area can help you out.

Terry


----------



## DOROTA

*Hi Terry,*

Thanks for your reply! It is helpfull to know that there are pigeon lovers in my area. I contacted 1 person from the CRPU and as usually left a message and waiting for him to return it. In the meantime I tried again to reach the owner and was told that he is sick. I have only his workplace phone and cannot contact him at home. So I have to wait. The only thing that concerns me about this poor pigeon is his bright green, watery stool. I suspect an intestinal infection but somebody told me that "green" means that the bird is hungry. I am feeding it grains but the stool is the same no matter what kind of grains he eats.
Dorota


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Dorota,

The abnormal feces could be due to starvation but could also be a health problem as you have posted. I'll see if I can reach one of our members in the Toronto area to find out if they have any medicine they could send to you.

Terry


----------



## Motherlodelofts

Dorota TFRC stands for Toronto Flying Roller Club. I have a name and Ph. for a contact for that club. email me at [email protected] and I'll forward the info to you.


----------



## DOROTA

*Pigeon,*

Thank you very much for the info. I phoned already somebody from this club and hopefully the pigeon will go back to his owner soon!


----------



## DOROTA

*Terry and Pigeon,*

Thanks to you I was finally able to find the real owner of the young pigeon. He picked up his bird yesterday and said he lost several of them over the 15 years he's breeding them. So this one was really fortunate (so far). I learned about rolling - spinning pigeons and their skills.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for letting us know and many thanks for looking after the bird. I'm glad you persevered and found the owner.

Terry


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni

*Thx*

It was really nice of you to take care of those birds! Thank you. I am sure God is really proud of you right now!  

Bird_girl


----------

